# Absolutely pure milk bottle



## dmgibbs (Jun 16, 2012)

I inherited 2 of these absolutely pure milk bottles after my grandmother passed. the pictures i have seen online (via google) have not included one of this color, so i'm not sure if the bottles are novelty knock-offs, or something actually worth anything.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great to me.  RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jun 16, 2012)

Fantasy item, decorator value is all they have...Welcome to the forum by the way...Jim


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 1, 2012)

DM, I had a repro cobalt blue one and it had a thinner neck and no writing. I could be wrong but I think yours is real, I'd check on the net with the milk bottle collectors, GL!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

> I could be wrong but I think yours is real, I'd check on the net with the milk bottle collectors, GL!


 
 Hello Andrew,

 I'm sorry, but these are fantasy reproduction bottles. How may "real" milks gave you seen in this color & with a pour spout?






 Missing only the decorative tumblers...


----------

